# pots & pans



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

For the first time in my life I am looking to get a decent set of pans & wondered if anyone had any reccs? I don't want to spend mega bucks but maybe up to a max of £100.


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

I would love a set of Le Creuset...I love the blue but they did do a limited edition in lilac that I could've died for........

I know they're not particularly cheap but my mum still has her set that she was given when married to my dad (now divorced !) so over 35 years old and still going strong.....

http://www.lecreuset.co.uk/

Natasha

/links


----------



## Fluffs (Aug 31, 2004)

My mum swears by her copper bottomed stainless steel ones...  She's had them for about 15 years now and the wooden handles are looking a bit tarnished and sad but they are still as good as ever....  I'm trying to convince my DH that we need some as we have had countless non-stick types where the non-stick bit has worn off....  

Le Creuset are lovely too but not if you have a bad back    

Fluffs xxx


----------



## Lou F ❁ (Feb 28, 2003)

Fluffs was just gonna put thst about the bad back as i do at the mo and it kills me ot lift my pot up and even worse when full of food     but i do love t, i am buying them one by one so by the time i am 60 i should have a whole set


----------



## Cate1976 (Oct 29, 2007)

I'd reccommend the Analon ones. DH and I put the steamer and 3 saucepans (milk pan, medium and large) on our wedding list at Debenhams. They still do them. http://www.debenhams.com. Not sure how much they are though.

_This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.UK or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites_


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

My dad got me an oval Le Creuset (cream) for my 40th.......it's fab!

Ooh Natasha, lilac sounds gorgeous!

I'd definately go for stainless steel....john lewis has some good sets:

http://www.johnlewis.com/Home+and+Garden/Cookware/Cookware/Saucepans+Sets/898/ProductType.aspx

That page took me back a bit......i used to photograph saucepans!!

Lizzy xxx

 This post contains unconfirmed links/information and readers are reminded that
FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites.


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

I like Le Crueset but I don't think I'd get a set for £100? all the pans I've had so far are cheapie Tesco ones & they're really rubbish!

Debenhams have got a sale on on-line so I might pop into town & have a look & a feel of them in the shop. 

It's such a big expense I want to be sure I'm getting good value for money


----------



## Fidget (Jan 27, 2005)

try Googling le creuset Hon, or something like price runner, you may be suprised what you can get for your £100 if you shop about a bit, I knwo someone was doing a sale of them, but cant remember who now......

We have white le creuset and while I love them they do weigh a ton when full of food   I can hardly lift the frying pan on its own let alone with food in... have to use two hands!!


----------



## sjm78 (May 22, 2007)

I have just bought some jamie oliver pans in the debs sale and there fab.


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

I got some Jamie Oliver pans 2 or 3 years ago and they are still like new. I love them. They are great to use, clean up nicely and just fab. Might put some more on my birthday list now I think of it.


----------



## Terri (Oct 21, 2003)

Hey

I love my Le Creuset pans.  I have the whole range practically including oven dishes in blue since I got married 10 years ago - they are still going strong.  Yes, they are heavy but great for keeping those arms trim    No bingo wings here!

Terri xx

P.S. Shame I can't cook


----------



## custard (Jan 20, 2006)

I second or third or forth about le creuset.  If you can't afford a whole set it really is worth buying thme as and when you have the money as they will last forever.  Go for one of the classic colours and you can add to your set in a month, a year or in 10 years and they will still all match.  My Mum still uses her le creuset casserole that was given as a wedding present nearly 40 years ago and I use mine all the time.  Mine's only 7 though!!

HTH
Jen


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

I agree Le Creuset are great, even though they can be a bit heavy.  They really are well worth the money.

I would definately have a look on the internet maybe try Pricerunner and see what deals you can come up with.  Alternatively I have seen them in the Cookshops where they do seconds, you can't tell the different and you can get them cheaper.

x x x


----------



## Cate1976 (Oct 29, 2007)

You might get them on ebay as well.  I'd recommend the Analon ones.  I think the milk pan is around £15.  I do know that they were put on our wedding list because they looked really good but weren't too expensive.  We were trying to avoid items over £30.


----------



## JaneNewcastle (Jun 17, 2005)

What is it about these far too heavy to use French pans that you all love?  

My mates have them, and I think they are rubbish!  


John Lewis have the Jamie Oliver from Tefal on sale at the mo... but even so the three pan set is still £130


I've got the John Lewis own make Anodised and I love them.  You can get a three pan set, milk pan AND frying pan for £140, well worth stretching your budget for I say.  


Jane
xx


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

I got some from Debenhams in the end. Circulon 2 set of 3 pans, a skillet & a griddle pan. It's amazing how much difference good pans make to the way you cook! I did spag with smoked salmon & broccoli on Sat & it was sooooo quick with the better heat distribution of the new pans & nothing stuck which pleased DH no end!


----------



## JaneNewcastle (Jun 17, 2005)

Wow, 3 pans skillet and griddle for £100 is great value.

Glad you found what you wanted.

Jane
xx


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

They were reduced from £200  but I love them already!!!! I can't believe I've 'made do' for so long with cheapy things!


----------



## JaneNewcastle (Jun 17, 2005)

There are definately some things it's worth spending as much as you can afford.


----------

